# Weird IPv6 Problem (Address unreachable)

## Empire

Hi everybody.

I want to set up IPv6 over a Tunnelbroker, and I chose Freenet6.

Now, heres my problem:

I can set up the tunnel, at least TSPC works fine, but I can't ping anywhere.

```
# ping6 www.kame.net

PING www.kame.net(orange.kame.net) 56 data bytes

From ip6-localhost icmp_seq=1 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable

From ip6-localhost icmp_seq=2 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable

From ip6-localhost icmp_seq=3 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable

From ip6-localhost icmp_seq=4 Destination unreachable: Address unreachable

...
```

ifconfig shows me the following:

```
# ifconfig sit0

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: 2001:8e0:abcd::14a/126 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          inet6 addr: ::192.168.1.3/96 Scope:Compat

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:111 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

And while I ping, tcpdump says:

```
# tcpdump -i sit0 -vv

tcpdump: WARNING: sit0: no IPv4 address assigned

tcpdump: listening on sit0, link-type RAW (Raw IP), capture size 68 bytes

16:40:44.536227 unknown ip 6

16:40:45.536067 unknown ip 6

...
```

I've already tried a lot of things including also an other Tunnelbroker (BTexact) but I got always the same error.

Maybe it's because I'm sitting behind a (IPv4) Router? (A Zyxel P642ME-13)

I really don't know. Thanks for any help...

Empire

PS: Yes, I searched the Forums and found 2 threads from guys with the same problem, but there was no solution in both of them.

----------

## damien2929

you need to redirect ip protocol 41 on the router to your machine.

note it's protocol not port.

----------

## ikaro

missing to add some address from the range you got ... i think . ive never used freenet .

```

@ikaro:ifconfig unixc

unixc     Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::7/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::6/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::5/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::4/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::3/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::2/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::10/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::1/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::11/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::f/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: fe80::a00:2/128 Scope:Link

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::e/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::d/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11::1:7b/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::c/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::b/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::a/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::9/64 Scope:Global

          inet6 addr: 2001:730:11:36::8/64 Scope:Global

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:220906 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:240010 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:33305362 (31.7 Mb)  TX bytes:22790935 (21.7 Mb)

```

```
@ikaro:ifconfig sit0

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

----------

## Empire

 *damien2929 wrote:*   

> you need to redirect ip protocol 41 on the router to your machine.
> 
> note it's protocol not port.

 

All I can do on my router is forwarding ports (Yeah, ports, I can't forward the protocol. Anyway, I'm not sure what you mean with that.), and I've already forwarded everything I can forward.

----------

## damien2929

each ip protocol udp,tcp icmp etc has a protocol number 

see /etc/protocols for more.

----------

## kentivar

I just opened a DMZ pointing to my server and then the ipv6 connectivity on my server works like a charm  :Wink: 

Am using an BTexact tunnel  :Smile: 

----------

## Macce

What router do you have?

Guess my ZyXEL Prestige 660-HW doesn't forward everything when I enable DMZ, just TCP and UDP.

----------

## ikaro

zyxel routers, at least the new ones dont support ipv6.

----------

## Macce

Probably the easiest way would be to put the router in One-to-one -mode and use pppclient to connect to the internet.

----------

